# linker frame soll größe beibehalten.



## sunflower84 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe 3 Frames. Beim linken Frame habe ich ein Flash Menue. Das klappt auch alles super. Aber wenn ich eine höhere Auflösung habe als 1024 setzt er mir das Menue mittig. Es soll aber an der gleichen Stelle stehen bleiben. Kann ich die Position irgendwie genau festlegen?
Hab die Seite mal ins Web gestellt damit ihr euch das mal anschauen könnt
http://www.edl.de/visp/ec/

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Lg
Sunflower


----------



## Björn (27. Juli 2005)

hi, ich hab gesehen der flash film sitzt bei dir
einfach so in dem frame. da lässt er sich natürlich nach belieben skalieren und verschieben wenn ich das browserfenster veränder.

ich schlage vor du gehst nochmal in flash und exportierst dort deinen film
nochmal richtig über veröffentlichen incl dem ganzen html kram.
dann schreibst du oben in den code am besten noch in den body tag dies.
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">

die seite kannst du dann in den frame anstelle des einfachen flash films laden.

dann müsste es sitzen.

björn


----------



## sunflower84 (27. Juli 2005)

Ich habe ihn aber als swf einfach in mein Frame eingebunden. Wenn ich es als html veröffentliche nimmt er mir den Film nicht an


----------



## sunflower84 (27. Juli 2005)

Ich habe dann ein menue.html statt menue.swf. Aber wenn ich dann auf die HTML Datei klick bekomm ich ein leeres Browser Fenster


----------



## sunflower84 (27. Juli 2005)

Eben bekomm ich es im Browser angezeigt. Aber sobald ich es in mein HTML einbinde. Sagt er mir. Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden


----------



## sunflower84 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Das mit HTML klappt jetzt. Aber deine Idee hat leider nicht geklappt. Da ich das gleiche auch in dem Frame habe wo ich dieses Flash einbinde.


----------



## thecamillo (27. Juli 2005)

Moin Moin,

kannst Du mal den Source posten?

thx thecamillo


----------



## sunflower84 (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Das sind die Frames(index.html)

<html>
<head>
<title>index</title>
</head>
<frameset rows="95,*" border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0">
	<frame name="head" src="logo.html" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" noresize>
	<frameset cols="260,*" border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0">
		<frame name="nav" src="menue2.html" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" noresize>
		<frame name="main" src="" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" marginwidth="0" leftmargin="0" noresize>
	</frameset>
</frameset>
		Um diese Seiten anzeigen zu können, muss Ihr Browser Frames unterstützen.
  </noframes>
</frameset>


Das ist der Flash Film im HTML menue2.html:

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<meta http-equiv=Content-Type content="text/html;  charset=ISO-8859-1">
<TITLE>menue2</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<!-- URL's used in the movie-->
<A HREF=addProduct.asp></A> <A HREF=impressum.html></A> <A HREF=main.html></A> <!-- text used in the movie-->
<!--Anmeldung
Impressum
EDL GmbH
Home--><OBJECT classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
 codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0"
 WIDTH="250" HEIGHT="350" id="menue2" ALIGN="">
 <PARAM NAME=movie VALUE="menue2.swf"> <PARAM NAME=quality VALUE=high> <PARAM NAME=bgcolor VALUE=#FFFFFF> <EMBED src="menue2.swf" quality=high bgcolor=#FFFFFF  WIDTH="250" HEIGHT="350" NAME="menue2" ALIGN=""
 TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></EMBED>
</OBJECT>
</BODY>
</HTML>

lg
Sunflower


----------



## thecamillo (27. Juli 2005)

noresize="noresize"
die margin Geschichte wirkt sich auf den Frame nicht ersichtlich aus da übergeordnet der Frameset steht - macht auch keinen Sinn!   

Deine Contents solltest du dann wie folgt beschreiben:


```
<BODY STYLE="margin-top: 0px; margin-right: 0px; margin-left: 0px; margin-bottom: 0px">
```

teste gerade meine variante

bis gleich


----------



## Björn (27. Juli 2005)

sunflower84 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Das mit HTML klappt jetzt. Aber deine Idee hat leider nicht geklappt. Da ich das gleiche auch in dem Frame habe wo ich dieses Flash einbinde.



wie soll ich das verstehen?
was klappt denn nun und was nicht?

björn


----------



## thecamillo (27. Juli 2005)

Kill mal noch die Leerzeichen zwischen deinem Source raus! En Paar Browser fangen da schon an rumzuspinnen und interpretieren diese als nobackspace bekannt als 
	
	
	



```
&nbsp;
```


----------

